
Become an OSS Backer for OpenFaaS - alexellisuk
https://github.com/openfaas/faas/blob/master/BACKERS.md
======
jart
Alex, VMWare granted you a full-time senior staff swe position back in Feb
2018 to work on OpenFaaS full time:

    
    
      - https://blogs.vmware.com/opensource/2018/02/19/vmware-welcomes-alex-ellis/
      - https://blog.alexellis.io/openfaas-bright-2019/
    

Sounds like a dream offer, but it seems you left VMWare in Mar 2019. Why
didn't things work out?

~~~
alexellisuk
jart, perhaps you should ask VMware what their strategy was there?

The past is the past, and you can read about where I am now and how to support
OpenFaaS here:

[https://www.patreon.com/alexellis](https://www.patreon.com/alexellis)

[https://github.com/users/alexellis/sponsorship](https://github.com/users/alexellis/sponsorship)

~~~
jart
I don't want to come across like I'm prying. I just want to hear an
interesting story. You seem like someone who's working hard to build a cool
product that puts community first and isn't controlled by just one company.
That's cool. I want to hear more. What are your values? What are your
struggling against? What sort of opportunities did VMware have for improving
its management process? For example, did community work get delegated to a
product manager in a way that made you feel disconnected from your base? Did
they intend to monetize the product in a way that made you feel uncomfortable?
If you're making personal sacrifices to defend the community, then why not let
the community know?

